# spinal pump refills



## Peggy M (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an NP that is doing spinal pump refills and have been coding the 95990 and 62368.  I am wondering if 95990 is the correct code.  I have been not using the 95991 because it specifically states by "physician".  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  Is the 95990 the appropriate code for an NP?
Thanks
Peggy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2009)

95990 is billed "incident to" a physician's services.


----------



## Peggy M (Sep 8, 2009)

Rebecca,
Thank you for your reply, but that isn't what I am asking.  I need to know if an NP should use the 95990?  Or can you use the 95991 even though it says by "physician".
thanks
Peggy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 8, 2009)

I was careful to answer this question since incident to does not apply in the hospital setting.  I wasn't sure where the procedure took place.

Excerpt from CPT Assistant...

Code *95990* has no physician work value and describes the services reported by the *nonphysician provider*, while code 95991 is reported for the physician services provided in the refilling and maintenance of the implantable pump or reservoir.


----------



## Walker22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Peggy M said:


> Rebecca,
> Thank you for your reply, but that isn't what I am asking.  I need to know if an NP should use the 95990?  Or can you use the 95991 even though it says by "physician".
> thanks
> Peggy



an NP should use 95990


----------

